# CLEARCOAT OVER GOLD PLATING



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

My friend wants me to clearcoat over some gold plated parts on his Harley, he's sick of the gold fading, has anyone done this before and what procedure did you use???? thanks in advance!


----------



## auto (May 18, 2006)

Just wipe the part down real good with alcohol to remove any oil residue and then wipedown with water. You can spray on the clear after that.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by auto_@Nov 24 2006, 01:02 PM~6629900
> *Just wipe the part down real good with alcohol to remove any oil residue and then wipedown with water. You can spray on the clear after that.
> *


what kind of alcohol, like vodka??  jus fukin with you, thanks bro!!


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

orange county choppers cleared a copper plated frame to keep it fron turnin green
so it can be done jus like aluminum rims come clear-coated


----------



## auto (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Nov 24 2006, 04:11 PM~6629935
> *what kind of alcohol, like vodka??   jus fukin with you, thanks bro!!
> *


You can try vodka, but you might forget about the clear coat if you use too much. :biggrin: lol


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by auto_@Nov 24 2006, 11:49 PM~6631864
> *You can try vodka, but you might forget about the clear coat if you use too much. :biggrin: lol
> *


thats a good idea, one question wont the alcohol fade the gold alittle bit? i was thinking maybe a soft soap and warm water


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 24 2006, 10:19 PM~6632301
> *thats a good idea, one question wont the alcohol fade the gold alittle bit? i was thinking maybe a soft soap and warm water
> *


wondering this myself, why not just use silicone wax and grease remover thoroughly???? any certain reason for alcohol???


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Just use a wax & grease remover .............. Gold Fading means that the chrome was not clean while it was plated .....Gold is very touchy & needs an ultimate clean surface before its plated......

Or else its in an area where he is always rubbing it off......... My door handles rub off where my thumb goes to open it up


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

i heard if you use Bull dogg, it works great all you have to do is just wash with soap and spray..they sell it in quarts or in cans...its good stuff...


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

I spray adhesion promoter then clear on polished aluminum all the time, it does seem to lose a little shine though.


----------



## auto (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 25 2006, 01:19 AM~6632301
> *thats a good idea, one question wont the alcohol fade the gold alittle bit? i was thinking maybe a soft soap and warm water
> *


I use alcohol or acetone to clean off a part after it has been two-toned (chrome/gold) plated. This helps to remove the masking compound without damaging the gold. These two chemicals work very good in removing any type of grease residue without leaving a residue themselves. You can rinse off with water but no soap, or grease remover. They may contain abrasives which can damage the gold or leave a light coating which would cause the dull finish. But, if your still not sure if it will work just try it on something small and how it works out. It's always fun to experiment. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Nov 25 2006, 04:43 PM~6635374
> *I spray adhesion promoter then clear on polished aluminum all the time, it does seem to lose a little shine though.
> *


what kind of adhesion promoter????


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Nov 25 2006, 10:58 PM~6636925
> *what kind of adhesion promoter????
> *



Sher-will makes a product called s65, they market it as an adhesion promoter, and/or an intercoat clear. I use that before 950 or 930 clear, and I've used it with or without 16:1 hardener in the s65. Never had a comeback either way on polished and/or anodized aluminum. Small things that get beaten like bumpers and mudflap inserts, and I cleared a whole polished truck the same way. I used to use a sandox 2k aluminum clear, but regular clear is just as durable if not more so.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i seen some clear for chrome and gold on the por 15 web site but havent tried it .


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Nov 26 2006, 09:22 PM~6642426
> *Sher-will makes a product called s65, they market it as an adhesion promoter, and/or an intercoat clear.  I use that before 950 or 930 clear, and I've used it with or without 16:1 hardener in the s65.  Never had a comeback either way on polished and/or anodized aluminum.  Small things that get beaten like bumpers and mudflap inserts, and I cleared a whole polished truck the same way.  I used to use a sandox 2k aluminum clear, but regular clear is just as durable if not more so.
> *


oh so just intercoat clear basically, thats what i figured, the dupont intercoat is called intercoat adhesion promoter.



i'll check out that por15 site too :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Nov 25 2006, 10:41 AM~6632843
> *Just use a wax & grease remover .............. Gold Fading means that the chrome was not clean while it was plated .....Gold is very touchy & needs an ultimate clean surface before its plated......
> 
> Or else its in an area where he is always rubbing it off......... My door handles rub off where my thumb goes to open it up
> *




read this part here all of you guys who think gold fading is normal


just like painting.......quality gold plating is all in the prep work


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

alsacorp.com has a clear for chrome, would probably be perfect for painting over gold without any adhesion promoter (i.e bulldog) 

might be worth a shot


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 27 2006, 02:56 PM~6645503
> *alsacorp.com has a clear for chrome, would probably be perfect for painting over gold without any adhesion promoter (i.e bulldog)
> 
> might be worth a shot
> *


I use bulldog on everything rims, valve covers, anything that im not sure paint will stick to. and never had a problem


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 27 2006, 02:23 PM~6645305
> *read this part here all of you guys who think gold fading is normal
> just like painting.......quality gold plating is all in the prep work
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Nov 28 2006, 06:04 PM~6654658
> *I use bulldog on everything rims, valve covers, anything that im not sure paint will stick to. and never had a problem
> *




how do *YOU* do it bro. do you scuff it with a scotch brite pad, or straight up on the chrome?


----------



## chevylowrider (May 5, 2014)

I am thinking of using vht high temp clear coat that is made to clear over bare metal and aluminum and chrome. my gold spoke and nipples still look good and i want to save them before they look like shit so im gona tape all the way around where the nipple meets the rim and spray the rear first then flip the rim around and do the front of the spokes.hopefully I will do this tomorrow. anyone have any experience with this or any tips beside cleaning.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

I'be used diamond clear over polished metals and it dulls it pretty good.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I do gold plating here is some info I've gotten over the years.. I would not recommend clearing over gold.. As long as it is cared for properly it wont fade. The fading is due to using either acidic or abrasive products to clean the gold. Only mild soaps should be used, wax and grease removers are fine and so is alcohol just avoid hard acids and any type of polish or waxes EVEN IF THE LABEL SAYS SAFE FOR GOLD. There is a good product called TARNEX sold at most hardware stores that works very well on silver and gold. If gold fades its is usualy pretty easy to fix if you can find someone with a brush plating machine. But gold holds up pretty well to the elements. On the other hand once its cleared you now have to deal wth the clear scratching ,chipping, dulling, peeling.. Ect.. Which can become a whole bunch more trouble down the road.. If anyone wants quotes on gold plating or any tech or care questions send me a PM. You can see some of my work in my threads in vehical parts classified or other items


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I've always and only used regular dish soap on all my gold over the years and never had fading. 

Serious....you have a pm


----------

